# TT-RS Sport Mode: Separate Magnetic Ride?



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

The TT-RS sport mode does three things simultaneously once engaged:

1) throttle response is enhanced

2) exhaust acoustics are enhanced

3) magnetic ride suspension is stiffened


After a few months of ownership, I can confidently say that I would like to separate magnetic ride from sport mode.

It would be great if the functionality could be assigned to the 5th unused button near the sport mode button.

To be clear, it would be awesome if:
- sport mode only affected throttle response and exhaust acoustics and 
- magnetic ride be moved to a seperate button.


Is this possible? 

If so, how? (perhaps via an ECU adjustment?)

*Please indicate your interest in this capability by voting in the poll - thank you!*


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I do not like the "enhanced throttle response" at all, it's just jumpy to me. It's been debated here ad nauseum, but I've brought up before how this enhancement has varied on other cars I've owned with Sport buttons. My E46 M3 and MZ4 Coupe both with the S54 inline sixes were like the RS, jumpy when the sport button throttle was used. On the other hand, my MINI stumbles without the sport button throttle turned on. 
So this is a longwinded way to say, do away with the throttle changes, and I'd be happy to have the sport button only tighten up the suspension for track and autocross use. I have my exhaust flap always on already. Note that I do not use sport mode much at all, on my city's streets, the car bucks like a hobby horse on the uneven surfaces with the suspension tightened. I'm sure it will work great for the smoother confines of a track.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> ... the car bucks like a hobby horse on the uneven surfaces with the suspension tightened. I'm sure it will work great for the smoother confines of a track.


I could not agree more!


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

I also dislike the throttle / clutch engagement in sport mode. It's a pain in the ass, and becomes difficult to drive when you're used to driving regularly. Being able to have a separate function to switch this on and off would be best.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

I installed H&R Clubsport coilovers, deleted my mag-ride and never looked back.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

The mag-ride is great on the track in "sport" mode, and great on the street in normal mode. I wouldn't touch it.


----------



## bluesun68 (Feb 1, 2012)

In my opinion, the Sport button is worse then useless on anything but a race track. Even driving down a smooth freeway or road, the suspension gets to bumpy. I am unable to hear much of a difference in the sound. The throttle response just loads all the throttle into the first tiny bit of travel which makes driving really jerky. In another vehicle I have the "sport" mode actually makes the throttle linear, which allows you more accurate control. I really do not understand a lot of what Audi engineers have done with the car.


----------



## WGLance (Feb 24, 2012)

I just ordered my TT (no S or RS) with mag-ride. Is it going to react the same way?


----------



## ttredline (Jan 6, 2012)

WGLance said:


> I just ordered my TT (no S or RS) with mag-ride. Is it going to react the same way?


+1. I heard mag-ride is fun but my TT doesnt have mag-ride. Can I add it as a package or something?


----------



## $øK (Sep 16, 2011)

I prefer the sport setup the way it is. I also prefer the way the throttle responds in that mode. Proper is the word that comes to my mind. And mag-ride...mehhhhhhhh. Actually thought it would be more firm based on some reviewer comments.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

$øK said:


> I prefer the sport setup the way it is. I also prefer the way the throttle responds in that mode. Proper is the word that comes to my mind. And mag-ride...mehhhhhhhh. Actually thought it would be more firm based on some reviewer comments.


I agree - the enhanced throttle response should really be the default setting for this vehicle since it seems to be more linear and "clean"!

My dilemma is that the stiffened suspension is not appropriate for daily driving. I'd like the option to engage this only when on a track.

On a side note: the 0 - 60 time of 4.1 seconds is probably only possible using the enhanced throttle response.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

WGLance said:


> I just ordered my TT (no S or RS) with mag-ride. Is it going to react the same way?


Yes it probably will, however it won't be tied to throttle response. 

The ability to stiffen suspension with the push of a button is an amazing capability ... when appropriate (i.e. on a track, etc).


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

My TTS had a separate button for the mag ride. The RS has the mag ride, exhaust, and throttle all on one button. I don't really dislike any of it except for the fact I can't enable each of them individually. There are times when I want the sound and the stiffer ride but still prefer the normal throttle response.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

sr_erick said:


> I don't really dislike any of it except for the fact I can't enable each of them individually. There are times when I want the sound and the stiffer ride but still prefer the normal throttle response.


So, given the option, would you assign a separate button to each?


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Fellow enthusiasts - does anyone have an answer to my questions?

Is this possible? 

If so, how? (perhaps via an ECU adjustment?)


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Marty said:


> The mag-ride is great on the track in "sport" mode, and great on the street in normal mode. I wouldn't touch it.


ditto and voted as such


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Marty said:


> The mag-ride is great on the track in "sport" mode, and great on the street in normal mode. I wouldn't touch it.


Marty - would you like mag-ride separated from enhanced throttle response & exhaust acoustics?


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

LongviewTx said:


> ditto and voted as such


LongviewTx - would you like mag-ride separated from enhanced throttle response & exhaust acoustics?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

For me, I want the enhanced exhaust, quicker throttle, and stiffer suspension as default. I would like to option to "soften" the suspension on demand when the roads are rough. I drive in S mode 100% of the time, and when I disengage it, I feel like the car is sluggish. If I forget to re-engage the button, I'll stall the car.

I'm not aware if you can reprogram anything, but if I were to design the system, I'd make the settings adjustable in the MMI. Then I'd add the suspension button that the TTS has.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

jpkeyzer said:


> Marty - would you like mag-ride separated from enhanced throttle response & exhaust acoustics?


Not particularly, hence my vote for leaving it as-is. The "sport" throttle response is annoying on the street (as is "sport" exhaust sound too, IMO). All 3 are track-only for me, so it's nice to have just a single button dedicated to it.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

DrDomm said:


> For me, I want the enhanced exhaust, quicker throttle, and stiffer suspension as default. I would like to option to "soften" the suspension on demand when the roads are rough. I drive in S mode 100% of the time, and when I disengage it, I feel like the car is sluggish. If I forget to re-engage the button, I'll stall the car.
> 
> I'm not aware if you can reprogram anything, but if I were to design the system, I'd make the settings adjustable in the MMI. Then I'd add the suspension button that the TTS has.


"Sport" throttle response certainly gives the illusion of a more powerful engine. This was very apparently on my last car's highest sport mode as well (a Subaru STi). 

I'll try driving around a bit more in Sport to see how I feel about the power illusion.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Marty said:


> Not particularly, hence my vote for leaving it as-is. The "sport" throttle response is annoying on the street (as is "sport" exhaust sound too, IMO). All 3 are track-only for me, so it's nice to have just a single button dedicated to it.


Ditto again.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Marty said:


> "Sport" throttle response certainly gives the illusion of a more powerful engine. This was very apparently on my last car's highest sport mode as well (a Subaru STi).
> 
> I'll try driving around a bit more in Sport to see how I feel about the power illusion.


Ha ha. How is it an illusion? While peak power certainly isn't increased, the onset of power is definitely quickened. I like that instant gratification.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Marty said:


> "Sport" throttle response certainly gives the illusion of a more powerful engine. This was very apparently on my last car's highest sport mode as well (a Subaru STi).
> 
> I'll try driving around a bit more in Sport to see how I feel about the power illusion.


I love sport mode but the reality is it doesn't make the car faster. In other words 0-60 times don't change, for example. It makes a difference to the suspension and the exhaust note but the throttle response doesn't make the car faster although it may feel better. The suspension is the only thing that truly affects performance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

J662 said:


> I love sport mode but the reality is it doesn't make the car faster. In other words 0-60 times don't change, for example. It makes a difference to the suspension and the exhaust note but the throttle response doesn't make the car faster although it may feel better. The suspension is the only thing that truly affects performance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The enhanced throttle response via sport mode absolutely increases engine responsiveness and thereby has a direct impact on 0 - 60 times. It would interesting to see in 0 - 60 in 4.1 seconds is even possible in non-sport mode.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Full throttle is the same in sport mode and normal so unless you spend a lot of time at partial throttle openings when timing 0-60 I don't think the throttle response will matter.
The stiffer suspension will however help with the launch. This car does the best speedboat impersonation when launching in normal mode.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

DrDomm said:


> Ha ha. How is it an illusion? While peak power certainly isn't increased, the onset of power is definitely quickened. I like that instant gratification.





jpkeyzer said:


> The enhanced throttle response via sport mode absolutely increases engine responsiveness and thereby has a direct impact on 0 - 60 times. It would interesting to see in 0 - 60 in 4.1 seconds is even possible in non-sport mode.


You guys are crazy! All "sport" mode throttle is is a remapping of pedal angle to engine load request to give the "illusion" of a faster car.

There's no level of engine "responsiveness" in "sport" mode that you can't achieve in regular mode by just increasing the gas pedal angle. 

For example, in "regular" mode, 0-100% of pedal position translates to 0-100% of engine load request. But in "sport" mode, 0-100% of pedal position gets mapped differently. The first 0-50% of pedal input might get mapped to 0-100% of engine load, and the last 50-100% of pedal travel would just get mapped to 100%.

So when you give the car just 15% pedal input, in "sport" mode you might get 30% engine load request, while only 15% engine load request in "regular" mode. This feels like your engine is more powerful, because you're accelerating so quickly for such a small pedal input, and you still have 85% more pedal travel to go!

It's a very interesting illusion.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Marty said:


> There's no level of engine "responsiveness" in "sport" mode that you can't achieve in regular mode by just increasing the gas pedal angle.


If this is true and sport mode is just a remapping of accelerator pedal angle input to engine output, then I agree.

How can we be sure though?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

jpkeyzer said:


> If this is true and sport mode is just a remapping of accelerator pedal angle input to engine output, then I agree.
> 
> How can we be sure though?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Per Audi. I'll try and find where I read it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

jpkeyzer said:


> The enhanced throttle response via sport mode absolutely increases engine responsiveness and thereby has a direct impact on 0 - 60 times. It would interesting to see in 0 - 60 in 4.1 seconds is even possible in non-sport mode.


I wish this were true but it has zero effect... Unless one is able to shift better. But if you were to take a professional and they drive it in both modes, 0-60 would be the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

The problem with Marty, John and J662's argument is that around town you are probably never full throttle. So you won't overcome the dulled response to accelerator angle in standard mode. While the difference may be small, if you have to give a greater accelerator angle in standard mode to elicit a greater opening in the throttle (and all the other little air/fuel/spark parameters), then you've lost time to the sport mode's lesser accelerator angle/pedal travel.

In other words, if you give 10% accelerator angle in sport mode you will get to a given speed quicker than giving 10% accelerator angle in standard mode. And even if you want to compare 10% in sport mode to 20% in standard mode, sport mode is still quicker to a given speed because your rate of acceleration is less in standard mode as your foot travels the extra distance. The actual numbers are going to be nearly identical, but they can't be the same. And your brain recognizes this.

Again, this is around town, and not on a track at full pedal depression. Likewise, surface conditions and any loss of traction would affect the results.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> The problem with Marty, John and J662's argument is that around town you are probably never full throttle. So you won't overcome the dulled response to accelerator angle in standard mode. While the difference may be small, if you have to give a greater accelerator angle in standard mode to elicit a greater opening in the throttle (and all the other little air/fuel/spark parameters), then you've lost time to the sport mode's lesser accelerator angle/pedal travel.
> 
> In other words, if you give 10% accelerator angle in sport mode you will get to a given speed quicker than giving 10% accelerator angle in standard mode. And even if you want to compare 10% in sport mode to 20% in standard mode, sport mode is still quicker to a given speed because your rate of acceleration is less in standard mode as your foot travels the extra distance. The actual numbers are going to be nearly identical, but they can't be the same. And your brain recognizes this.
> 
> Again, this is around town, and not on a track at full pedal depression. Likewise, surface conditions and any loss of traction would affect the results.


I bet sport to standard differences are greater with the euro spec tranny (launch control aside). I think it's splitting hairs when were talking about the US spec with manual because the bigger factor probably is how well (or not so well) one can move through the gears with each shift...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

This is certainly a lively thread - thank you for all the input!

While I definitely enjoy the enhanced throttle response and exhaust acoustics that come with sport mode and can use them while driving daily; I cannot say the same about the stiffened magnetic ride suspension!

Is there anyway to separate this functionality? - Is this possible? 

If so, how? (perhaps via an ECU adjustment?)


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

jpkeyzer said:


> This is certainly a lively thread - thank you for all the input!
> 
> While I definitely enjoy the enhanced throttle response and exhaust acoustics that come with sport mode and can use them while driving daily; I cannot say the same about the stiffened magnetic ride suspension!
> 
> ...


That sounds like a question for someone that mores know about what's controlled by which computer in the car, like APR / GIAC / Revo / etc.


----------



## 32vSC (Oct 11, 2009)

Actually, I believe that the primary motivation for a meaningful difference between 'normal' mode and sport mode is emissions related. A major motivation for 'e-gas' (i.e. no cable between the pedal and the throttle plate) is for emissions control. Specifically: minimizing emissions during abrupt throttle position changes - such as 'blipping' to rev-match.


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

OP, you missed a key function of Sports mode...*it shapens steering thus makes it more responsive*.

Anyway, I prefer MagneRide being coupled as it is for these reasons...;
1) I have got mine to be more compliant in Sports mode compared to stock and yet I have lower/stiffer springs...the rears are a combined 52Nm progressive triple rated and the front is 38.65Nm linear springs. Works great on streets and it is fab on track.

2) IF you map the car, the silly kangaroo throttle is removed thus in Sports mode the car can be driven smoothly.

3) When in Sports mode the sharper steering response; deeper exhaust note; firmer ride heightens the driving experience IMO...nice gimmick IF you are in the mode else revert.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

996cab said:


> OP, you missed a key function of Sports mode...*it shapens steering thus makes it more responsive*.
> 
> Anyway, I prefer MagneRide being coupled as it is for these reasons...;
> 1) I have got mine to be more compliant in Sports mode compared to stock and yet I have lower/stiffer springs...the rears are a combined 52Nm progressive triple rated and the front is 38.65Nm linear springs. Works great on streets and it is fab on track.
> ...


I can't quite put my finger on what exactly it is doing with the steering. Yes it does feel tighter but there doesn't seem to be any additional feel to it and it doesn't quicken the steering ratio. It maybe takes a bit of slack out of the response just off center which is a good thing IMO.


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I can't quite put my finger on what exactly it is doing with the steering. Yes it does feel tighter but there doesn't seem to be any additional feel to it and it doesn't quicken the steering ratio. It maybe takes a bit of slack out of the response just off center which is a good thing IMO.


John, 
once I did fit the Superpro bushes I could tell the steering was more responsive and the car turned sharper in Sports mode. As a stock car I could not tell much of a difference between Sports and non-Sports mode thus I concur...


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

996cab said:


> OP, you missed a key function of Sports mode...*it shapens steering thus makes it more responsive*.
> 
> Anyway, I prefer MagneRide being coupled as it is for these reasons...;
> 1) I have got mine to be more compliant in Sports mode compared to stock and yet I have lower/stiffer springs...the rears are a combined 52Nm progressive triple rated and the front is 38.65Nm linear springs. Works great on streets and it is fab on track.
> ...


What does it do to the steering? Just remove some of the resistance? It can't physically change the steering ratio.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Marty said:


> What does it do to the steering? Just remove some of the resistance? It can't physically change the steering ratio.


I wish it could, the rack seems so slow compared to my mk1.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

996cab said:


> OP, you missed a key function of Sports mode...*it shapens steering thus makes it more responsive*.


 I did not realize this! 

BUMP - Any more votes on the poll?


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

*Threadnomancy!*

Of us who value throttle blipping for rev matching the downshift ... sport mode throttle response is great and is something I always keep on.... Would be nice to not have with sport magride on ****ty roads...APR is able to do a custom program on stage 1/2 that keeps throttle sensitivity always in sport... Combine with the flapper mod, now I can have the option to keep a leash on the suspension unless I'm drivin smooth roads or on the track


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

If the TTRS throttle map works the same as a Z4M, then its just a function of less pedal travel leading to a larger throttle opening. On a dyno Sport made absolutely no difference in the plot compared to normal on my Z4M. And I almost never use the Sport mode as the car is too jumpy and hard to drive smoothly. 

APR and other ECU tuning companies can reprogram that map to be less jumpy but still quicker than normal but it is work and looking at responses on this thread not everyone would want it so they don't bother putting in the effort.


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

pal said:


> If the TTRS throttle map works the same as a Z4M, then its just a function of less pedal travel leading to a larger throttle opening. On a dyno Sport made absolutely no difference in the plot compared to normal on my Z4M. And I almost never use the Sport mode as the car is too jumpy and hard to drive smoothly.
> 
> APR and other ECU tuning companies can reprogram that map to be less jumpy but still quicker than normal but it is work and looking at responses on this thread not everyone would want it so they don't bother putting in the effort.


 That's true that it doesn't increase HP or anything, just re-maps the actual throttle response to the amount of pedal travel. What YYC dubber was saying, though, is that the increased sensitivity of the throttle pedal in sport mode makes the heel and toe technique easier since you don't have to push the pedal down as far to get the right "blip" in rpm. I was worried that the car wouldn't allow heel/toe downshifting because of the way the throttle is "held back" when the brake is on (e.g. left foot braking) but apparently that isn't in effect if the clutch is in.


----------

